# Sirius S50 Signal Issues



## mls21 (Dec 10, 2008)

I originally got an S50 about 2 years ago, and it has worked great for a long time. I live just outside of DC, so I get plenty of terrestrial signal, so for the most part I'm ok. But when I leave the city recently the signal has been so spotty that it is completely useless. I did some research, and it sounds like the Sirius Antenna that comes with the radio doesn't last too long, so I purchased a new one. When I hooked that up, and then drove up to PA, the signal was just as bad as before. Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this?


As recently as this summer I know that the signal was working great - I used to listen to my S50 the entire way from PA to DC without any major issues. But now I can only get signal in a few locations around the city...



Thanks!!!


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

Is the antenna connecting directly into the back of S50 or are you using an FM Transmitter. THis sounds like what happened happened when I went from my S50 to the Stiilleto 2. I ended up figuring out it was the FM Transmitter that was the issue. Replaced it with http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...MDA25&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1158319078975 and have not had any issues since. In looking at this I will definately work with the S50 as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Does Sirius "refresh" a radio like XM does? If so, you may want to try that.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

I own an S50. I kept getting e-mails from Sirius telling me there was an important update that I needed to complete with my radio or I might have issues. I ignored it because I didn't want to install the software on my computer to run the update. You'll have to install their software and connect the S50 to your computer to apply the update.

I just looked through my e-mail, but I must have deleted it...sorry.

Also...I no longer subscribe to Sirius, but just before canceling, I was having a problem with my signal. The antenna connection on the back of the S50 was losing it's connection. It remained connected, but somehow, it was not making good contact. I believe it was reporting "no signal." I'd touch the back of the connection with my finger and it was good for a few more minutes (sometimes longer). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## mls21 (Dec 10, 2008)

So that update is necessary? Well, I have a Mac, and it doesn't look like the S50 is compatible with that. Seriously? Sirius isn't Mac-compatible? Oh well, I can set up my old PC and do this...

I'm just surprised that it works sometimes? Does anyone know when this software update went into effect? I was still working well a few months back - probably July-August. I don't know when it stopped, but it was sometime since then...


----------



## SSIrvin (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got an S50 for Christmas. Before the update, the thing kept cutting in ond out. I ran the update, and now it works fine. So, YES I would do the update.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't remember when I first received the update announcement. It was many months ago. I think I received 2-3 e-mails over the past few months. So my guess would be, the first e-mail was possibly during the summer. However, I wasn't having any problems at that time and that's why I ignored it. It wasn't until Nov-Dec sometime that my problems began.


----------

